# Home-brew disposible palettes



## bwriter (Jul 30, 2015)

I have been wet-on-wet oil painting for 6 or 7 months now and have completed five paintings; four landscapes and one seascape. I started with Bob Ross but quickly discovered Marion Dutton, Wilson Bickford, Brandon Thomas, Kevin Hill and several others who have taught me quite a lot.
But if there's one aspect of oil painting that puts me off it's the cleaning of my two palettes. One is huge as used by Bob Ross and Brandon Thomas, the other is much smaller. I like the tear-off pads as used by Marion Dutton (Maz) but, being an old retired codger, I need to mind the pennies and they seem a bit pricy.
Brandon Thomas suggests taping 'Freezer Paper' to a board but the particular paper he recommends is expensive being an import into the UK. I'm thinking of covering a board with some sticky back plastic, the stuff used for covering books and available quite cheaply on Amazon.
Has anyone else gone down this route? What other methods have been tried to create home-brewed disposible palettes?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Regular wax paper and freezer wrap works nicely


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Bwriter. We have a lot in common. I look forward to seeing your pictures.

I use paper plates as a palette. I really would not like to have a large palette because I don't have the room in the area I do my painting. Often I will use two plates at a time because I don't put more than four colors on a plate.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Waste cardboard... Cut into whatever shapes & seal with a coat of house paint. Not flappy like thin materials & nuthin will bleed thru except harsh solvent. Oils work fine. Cut to fit within a shallow plastic/metal pan or top & you've got a sealable pallet.


----------

